# stupid duckweed



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

Well I vacuumed the tank, replanted the lindernia (which I'm starting to suspect is actually Bacopa) and switched my java fern to the background. My anubias nana has two new leaves!!! But, that &*%$ duckweed that looks so nice floating in the tank is a pain in the tuckis when you are trying to vacuum, rearrange, etc. It sticks on EVERYTHING! Is this a "too bad, live with it" scenerio, or does anyone have tips for me? Sheesh I just looked at my elbow and the back of my forearm is coated in duckweed. I look like a plant person!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could get one of those floating feeding rings and let it only grow there or get a fish that eats it or salvinia or another floating plant to out compete it.


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

that's an idea - corral it somehow ...


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

Or feel free to send it to me! I love how it looks. :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it Lemna Minor.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I believe they refer to duckweed as the herpes of the fish world on another planted tank forum, so take from that what you will. 

It is painful to have to do any sort of maintenance on a tank with duckweed. One of mine has the whole surface covered so it is always stuck to my buckets, siphon, arm and once I found a glass in our cupboard with duckweed on it! 

Really you are stuck with it, unless you can find a way to push it to the side while you work. I only tolerate it as it looks nice and is a massive nutrient sponge for my heavily stocked tank.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

weird. I have tried a few times to keep it in my tank. I get a handful of it but it always goes MIA and the only thing in the tank are bettas. They don't eat it, do they? The same thing with..er...some other small floating plant..salvaia or something like that


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Tikibirds said:


> weird. I have tried a few times to keep it in my tank. I get a handful of it but it always goes MIA and the only thing in the tank are bettas. They don't eat it, do they? The same thing with..er...some other small floating plant..salvaia or something like that



I tried growing duckweed once too...well, a few pieces came with a plant that I bought, so I figured "why not?"...my girls ate them though.


----------

